# Netzteil austauschen, was gibt's zu beachten?



## ein_typ (1. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte den Chinaböller von Netzteil (s. Signatur) von Thermaltake gegen be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland austauschen.

Allerdings fehlt mir diesbezüglich Praxis, und beim PC-Zusammenbau hab ich zugeschaut und manche Sachen gemacht, aber größtenteils jemand anderem überlassen, daher frage ich euch, ob es irgendwas zu beachten gibt oder es nichts weiter ist als Stecker abstecken, Netzteil abschrauben, NT raus, neues rein und verkabeln?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2014)

Du musst nur darauf achten das du die richtugen kabel in die richtigen stecker stecken musst.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Du musst nur darauf achten das du die richtugen kabel in die richtigen stecker stecken musst.


 
 Damit kann der TE aber nix anfangen.


----------



## ein_typ (1. Juni 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit kann der TE aber nix anfangen.


 
Was ich erwähnen muss: Rein in der Theorie hab ich's drauf, aber es hat sich einfach bislang noch keine Situation ergeben, in der ich es hätte umsetzen können.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2014)

Genau, vorsichtig mit PCIe und P8 für die Cpu,  dann passt das. 
Ich würde dir aber eher das technisch überlegene Antec TruePower Classic 450Watt empfehlen, CM in der Wattklasse ist auch nicht das Wahre, du sparst meistens einen dünnen Kabelstrang. 
Bei der Grafikkarte beim Anschließen beachten, dass du zwei Stecker nimmst (Rot+Grün).

Und bei Fragen kriegst du  schnelle Hilfe


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2014)

Schau doch auf Youtube mal vorbei:


netzteil einbauen - YouTube
und Angst brauchste nicht haben, ist keine Hexerei. Vor dem basteln an ner Heizung enterden und natürlich alles vom Strom trennen...

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (1. Juni 2014)

Das Netzteil was du dir kaufen willst ist super. Achte darauf, dass es nicht runterfällt oder ähnliches, das es gut Luft bekommt und nicht zu heiß wird. Stecke alle kabel in die richtigen Stellen und somit kann nix schief gehen!


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2014)

Und die Schrauben nicht verkanten lassen, wenn es im Gehäuse hängt statt aufliegt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2014)

ein_typ schrieb:


> daher frage ich euch, ob es irgendwas zu beachten gibt oder es nichts weiter ist als Stecker abstecken, Netzteil abschrauben, NT raus, neues rein und verkabeln?


 
Im Prinzip ist das so.
Alle Kabel abziehen die vom Netzteil kommen. Netzteil ausbauen.
Das neue Netzteil einbauen. Alle Kabel die benötigt werden -- bei KM -- anschließen und fertig.
Dazu brauchst du auch kein super Bastler sein. Das kann jeder der einen klaren Verstand besitzt.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann jeder der einen klaren Verstand besitzt.


Tja, nach 1-2 Hopfenblütentee kann der Verstand hier und da schon einmal aussetzen...

Gruß


----------



## ein_typ (1. Juni 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Genau, vorsichtig mit PCIe und P8 für die Cpu,  dann passt das.
> Ich würde dir aber eher das technisch überlegene Antec TruePower Classic 450Watt empfehlen, CM in der Wattklasse ist auch nicht das Wahre, du sparst meistens einen dünnen Kabelstrang.
> Bei der Grafikkarte beim Anschließen beachten, dass du zwei Stecker nimmst (Rot+Grün).
> 
> Und bei Fragen kriegst du  schnelle Hilfe



In einem anderen Thread wurde mir, neben dem BeQuiet! auch dieses Antec empfohlen, das hat allerdings 550 Watt: Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hast du dich vertippt oder meinst du ein anderes Antec-NT?


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Juni 2014)

Das mit 450W kann genau so viel wie das 550W-TPC, insofern kannst du dir den Aufpreis sparen. Ich frag mich sowieso warum hier alle die 550W-Version empfehlen.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das mit 450W kann genau so viel wie das 550W-TPC, insofern kannst du dir den Aufpreis sparen. Ich frag mich sowieso warum hier alle die 550W-Version empfehlen.


Weil die größere Zahl besser klingt Ein 450W-Marken-NT mit hoher Effizienz reicht sehr gut für einen aktuellen Haswell-Unterbau mit potenter Oberklasse-Single-GPU aus

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Juni 2014)

Blöd nur, dass das 550W-NT genau so schnell genau so laut wird wie die 450W-Version. Insofern ist das TPC ab sagen wir mal 350Watt aufwärts sowieso nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

Liebe Leute, missbraucht den Thread nicht für eure Unterhaltung! Ich habe gerade 18 Beiträge in Folge entfernt, die nichts mit den Belangen des Threaderstellers am Hut hatten. Wer einen Beitrag vermisst, darf sich gerne angesprochen fühlen, dies nicht zu wiederholen. Andernfalls rücken die (un)beliebten Kärtchen in den Mittelpunkt, was sicher niemand hier möchte.


----------



## Hibble (1. Juni 2014)

ein_typ schrieb:


> ich möchte den Chinaböller von Netzteil (s. Signatur) von Thermaltake gegen be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland austauschen.


 
Seit wann gilt ein Thermaltake Berlin als Chinaböller, wer hat denn so etwas verzapft?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2014)

Stimmt auch so ziemlich, der CB-Test ist recht harmlos. 
Gruppenreguliert über 600Watt, 
Miese Bauteile, Lüfter, Fertiger
und schlechte/keine/nicht vollständige Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## Hibble (1. Juni 2014)

Dann müsste sich erst einmal herausstellen, dass seines wirklich das von Sirfa ist. Die älteren von HEC sind ganz ok und sind an dem seitlichen Sticker mit Deutschland-Flaggen-Farbe erkennbar.

Und nicht einmal die Thermaltake Sirfas würde ich als Chinaböller bezeichnen. Es kann die volle Leistung liefern und macht selbst noch bei 12V-Crossloads eine recht gute Figur.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Dann müsste sich erst einmal herausstellen, dass seines wirklich das von Sirfa ist. Die älteren von HEC sind ganz ok und sind an dem seitlichen Sticker mit Deutschland-Flaggen-Farbe erkennbar.
> 
> Und nicht einmal die Thermaltake Sirfas würde ich als Chinaböller bezeichnen. Es kann die volle Leistung liefern und macht selbst noch bei 12V-Crossloads eine recht gute Figur.


 
Sowohl das HEC als auch das Sirtec sind schlecht. Das Sirtec ist aber alles andere als empfehlenswert.


----------



## ein_typ (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

mein neues Netzteil ist  da und ich bin dabei, das alte auszustecken, allerdings macht mir der ATX-Stecker Probleme, obwohl ich die Plastiknase gedrückt habe, lässt er sich einfach nichtrausziehen, dabei wird sogar das Mainboard etwas angehoben.

Woran liegt das? Ist der Stecker ******* verarbeitet, mangelt es mir an Kraft (wohl eher weniger), oder mache ich etwas falsch?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

Du machst nichts falsch.
Der Stecker ist inzwischen mehrmals warm und kalt gewesen und der Kunststoff hat gelitten.
Einfach etwas Platz machen oder das Mainboard ausbauen damit du besser ran kommst und dann kannst du den Stecker abziehen.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juni 2014)

Der ATX-Stecker ist ja ziemlich breit, insofern versuche erst eine Seite etwas anzuheben und dann wieder die andere Seite. Mit etwas Kraftaufwand ist er dann irgendwann draußen


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

Das nützt dir aber nichts wenn die Verriegelung noch fest sitzt.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juni 2014)

Ansonsten den Plastikpin abschneiden.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

Ich würde ja das Netzteil überlasten. Dann schmilzt der Stecker von alleine.


----------



## ein_typ (16. Juni 2014)

Er ist draußen, vielen Dank an euch


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juni 2014)

> Seit wann gilt ein Thermaltake Berlin als Chinaböller, wer hat denn so etwas verzapft?


Naja, im Gegensatz zu deinem RM geht das Ding sogar noch, da hast du recht 

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juni 2014)

Das RM hat doch sogar japanische Elko(s) [primär  ] und 10 CapXons dann noch.


----------



## ein_typ (17. Juni 2014)

Es ist seit gestern eingebaut und läuft ohne Probleme  

Vielen Dank für den Rat, der Thread darf geschlossen werden.


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Naja, im Gegensatz zu deinem RM geht das Ding sogar noch, da hast du recht
> 
> Gruß



Ist ein Langzeittest wegen den capxon Kondensatoren. 

Vorher war ein seasonic x560 drinnen.


----------

